

Ask HN:  Coming soon pages worth it? - d4ft

Hey all-<p>So I'm working on an app now and I am considering setting up a coming soon page. I already have a domain name, but I assume I would need to either buy some actual hosting, or farm it off to some service like weebly or whatever. Two questions:<p>1) Is it worth the effort/expense?  Evidence?
2) Rec's for cheap ways to do it.<p>Thanks!
======
kyro
I'd say it's worth it. It won't take long. Try and do what you can to squeeze
out some SEO juice, throw in Google analytics, and an email field; see if you
get any hits or email addresses.

------
jacquesm
There are two sides to this:

Yes, do it if there are already people operating in this space, the idea is
already out in the open so you won't lose any 'window' by announcing your
intentions.

If not put a fake for sale sign on the domain so that you get an idea how many
people are thinking about entering the space, that's valuable information.
(Assuming the domain name is linked to the product you intend to market).

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If you've told anyone about your intentions or if people know you have the
domain they're going to look quite negatively on a "for sale" sign though.

I'd add a "submit your email address for news" box and include a well crafted
para about what you're doing in order to start ranking for your chosen
searches.

------
jasonlbaptiste
It's definitely worth it. You need to have something. I'd throw up a Wordpress
install with a landing page theme that you modify. I saw a few on themeforest
for $7. You should certainly start blogging around your industry as well.

------
dawie
Add a mail chimp form with: We will let you know when we launch.

There is definitely some value with getting a page up. I think there is even a
webapp that will do it for you. I forgot the name though.

------
zb
Google Apps + Google AppEngine. Total cost: $0 (since you already have a
domain).

